# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  "Leftists Are Colonizing Red Towns..."

## Okie RP fan

This is something that I've been trying to keep an eye on since 2020 broke out. I've spoken to a few people over the last year who provide various services and they've noted there's been tons of transplants from CA, NY, and IL. Largely anecdotal, but I believe Oklahoma was one of the states that saw a measurable uptick in migration trends. 

This is, of course, worrisome because these people are moving away from blue states to red states, why? 
And will they keep their political views? I believe most people typically do. Thus, we'll have a purpling, then a full on blue in a matter of time in some cities/states around the U.S. Then, there won't be anywhere left to run. 

And for people who can't leave the U.S., this makes things interesting, to say the least. 

Link to the story: https://thefederalist.com/2021/01/13...-are-clueless/


Edit: if this doesn't belong in "Freedom Living" (I kinda think it does), please move it wherever.

----------


## Suzanimal

I've seen this firsthand in Atlanta/Georgia. Georgia went Blue - at the very least purple. SMDH...

I've never been a lover of the Republicans but damn...I know the problem is the Yankee transplants. My SIL had a Warnock banner she was sending to her cosin in Buffalo. She showed me some texts where the cousin was saying how she loved my husband but he's unsalvageable because of me, lol. I told her not to call me next time she needs money.

----------

